# Can you critique my rack pull form please



## suprfast (Sep 22, 2009)

I want to ensure i have been doing the exercise correctly.  Sadly i just decided to post this up so if i am doing them wrong in this video, i would have been doing them wrong for about a month.

EXPERTS, DO YOUR THING

exercises :: rackpull1.flv video by suprfast - Photobucket


----------



## Built (Sep 22, 2009)

Not bad - I'd bend my knees a bit more, make sure you keep that back flat and your get your ass out as you push the weights up. 

I can't tell from that angle, but when I do rack pulls I like the pins just above my knees, but it's good to vary that a bit.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 22, 2009)

Pins are at the lowest setting.  I checked the link over and over(10 times) of the video you showed doing rack pulls correctly and his pins are set high(almost above knee).  Mine are definitely sitting a few inches below the knee.  Would you recommend that i pull the pins up higher for this.  

My rack pull feels exactly like the romanian dead lift.  Is this correct?


----------



## suprfast (Sep 22, 2009)

i meant to post a 385lbs rack pull using the same form.  can you check this out too..


----------



## P-funk (Sep 22, 2009)

a) you need to learn how to hip hinge better, you have to much spine flexion and not enough hip flexion.

b) you need to work on your thoracic spine extension and keep your shoulder blades back.

c) you need to get your neck more neutral and stop stressing your neck extensors so much (use your eyes to look up and trigger the extensor mechanism rather than straining the neck)

d) none of these things get better when you add more weight - the 365lb rack pull was not good.  drop weight, work on your mobility, develop better understanding of the requirements of the movement.

patrick


----------



## suprfast (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks P-Funk.  Can you elaborate on A, B, and C a little.  None of that sounded like a language i know.  

I do appreciate your insight.
kris


----------



## suprfast (Sep 22, 2009)

Okay i think i have A figured out.
Hip Hinge - Butt/Hips, Legs - Thighs - Get Fit Exercise Library - American Council on Exercise
YouTube - Hip Hinge
and i had to post this one
YouTube - Corrective Exercise Standing Hip Hinge

Now B 
same guy built posted about
How to Improve Your Thoracic Mobility | StrongLifts.com
I find that this might be from years of slouching in a chair.  Ill work on getting that more natural

C
Not sure what to do here.  

D
You got it.  Im going to drop it to 2 plates until i get the form down.

thanks for the help.  I am forcing myself to sit up correctly in the chair now.

Kris


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2009)

A) those are fine except for the last one.  Don't keep the knees extended, place a slight bend in them (but shins should remain vertical.

b) that is fine.

c) Tuck your chin and keep the cervical spine in line with the rest of the spine.  Try and keep the head neutral (or close to it).

d) sounds good


good luck.

patrick


----------



## suprfast (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks Mr the funk.  This is exactly the criticism I was looking for.  

Kris


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 23, 2009)

Patrick gave you good advice.  Getting that hip hinge down is super important for proper form on any kind of deadlift variation.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 23, 2009)

Im taking the advice and using it.  I think i can adjust for the hip hinge rather easy.  I was happy that i wasnt 100% wrong.  I see a lot of people bend the knees and lift with the legs.  The second part with the back looks to be a bit of a challenge, but keeping the shoulders back like he claimed should be my fix.  The neck, yea how about i just stop looking around.  

Thanks bovine, pfunk, built and everyone else.  I should be postings a GRADE ME on my squat in the next day or two.  My goal is to do everything right before adding more weight.

kris


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2009)

> Thanks bovine, pfunk, built and everyone else. I should be postings a GRADE ME on my squat in the next day or two. My goal is to do everything right before adding more weight.



What an incredible goal!  Imagine that...someone that wants to do things properly!

Kudos to you.  Your body with thank you.

patrick


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree with p funk.  Your hips aren't coming back far enough IMO.

Also, why touch and go with the heavy reps?  I would make every lift from the pins.

Also, you can vary the pin height as much as you want.  But for now you need to work on getting your hips pushed back and keeping your lower back neutral.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2009)

Bump to the idea of moving the pin height up.  That is a great way to learn.  The lower pin is harder to pull off of when mobility poor.  I also like the idea of not doing touch and go.

patrick


----------



## suprfast (Sep 23, 2009)

So i should set the bar down on each rep and regrip?  
Thanks for the words p-funk, i really would like to get this form down.  Much harder than shooting a basketball.
kris


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2009)

You can re-grip.  Or you can just pause, grab a new breath of air, get tight and then drive.

patrick


----------



## suprfast (Sep 24, 2009)

Like promised, squats and a SLDL.  

Im thinking i still need to work on moving the hips out with the sldl(hip hinge) like you stated for my rack pulls(as well as moving the pins up).  

My squats im lost on.  I havent a clue if im doing them right.  I have done ZERO squats before starting baby got back a little over two months ago.  I should have started off with you evaluating my workouts instead of working out and potentially getting injured.   Funk, built, rest of the posse rip me a new one.

squats with 135lbs




Squats with 225lbs




SLDL with 135lbs(like i said already, im sure im not pushing that ass out)




Thanks again for the help.


----------



## danzik17 (Sep 24, 2009)

You may need to work on flexibility a bit.  It looks like you start to round out a bit at the bottom of the squats which if I'm guessing right might be tight hip flexors, but P-Funk would know a lot more


----------



## suprfast (Sep 24, 2009)

I can assure you, flexibility is not my middle name.  Im working on it everyday.  Thanks for the perspective danzik

Just to make a funny of myself, last night when i was stretching, doing some hip hinge movements my childhood flashed before my eyes.

YouTube - Peewee Herman-The Tequila


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 24, 2009)

Tight hamstrings and hip flexors usually cause people to struggle with hip-hinging.

Have you read the "guide to a proper warmup"?  I've found that some dynamic flexibility movements at the beginning of my workouts can help.  Static stretching on off days also helped me - my RDLs were embarrassing before I started stretching out my hamstrings and I'm still working on them.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 24, 2009)

Looking it up right now.  Thanks for the help
kris


----------



## suprfast (Sep 25, 2009)

anyone else have info on my squats?


----------



## Built (Sep 26, 2009)

Honestly, those look pretty damned good - especially considering how brief a time you've spent so far with them.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks.  I posted a video a couple months back and i was way off base.  I was told to keep the weight on the heels, and this made the biggest difference.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah, you've improved a lot from that last video. Good job! I've seen guys a lot more experienced than you squatting a lot worse.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 26, 2009)

For some darn reason I can't get the videos to play for me. It just keeps loading but never plays.  I think it is my computer though.

patrick


----------



## suprfast (Sep 26, 2009)

Im new to photobucket.  I used to have my own FTP, but since i lost it i went the free route.  Ill see if i can upload it to a friend FTP
kris


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Sep 26, 2009)

P-funk said:


> For some darn reason I can't get the videos to play for me. It just keeps loading but never plays.  I think it is my computer though.
> 
> patrick



Internet explorer crashes evertime I load the video. 
Thanks for this thread however it has been very helpful as I too have just added some of these exercises to my routine. Helps me to work on my form


----------



## P-funk (Sep 26, 2009)

NJ-Surfer said:


> Internet explorer crashes evertime I load the video.
> Thanks for this thread however it has been very helpful as I too have just added some of these exercises to my routine. Helps me to work on my form



Yes.  It crashed my internet explorer as well.

patrick


----------



## suprfast (Sep 26, 2009)

Can you open it in any other browser?  
Ill see if i can upload it to another host


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 28, 2009)

I actually thought the 225 squat looked pretty good.  I can't get a real good look at your lumbar region at the very bottom of the lift because vision is occluded by the rack/plates.  I don't see any real serious posterior pelvic tilt or anything though.  Also, ideally we could get some shots from the front as well to see if there is any knee valgus/varus.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks pimp.  Ill be doing squats again this week as usual and ill post the new angles.  The only thing i know is that im supposed to let the weight be on the heels(toes up) and the knees should not push out past the feet.  My legs are fairly wide as it feels most comfortable.  I doubt im doing them via olympic status, but im hoping they are okay for body builder status.
kris


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 28, 2009)

The entire "don't let the knees pass the toes" is a myth.  The truth is, if you can't hip-hinge that well, you may not have the flexibility to push your hips back enough so that your shins stay closer to perpendicular with the ground.

But I consider myself to have pretty decent flexibility and I still can't squat through a full ROM without my knees going over my toes.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah, your knees can travel past your toes, that is okay for some.  As long as your weight is distributed appropriately (Avoiding excessive anterior weight bearing) then the main goal is accomplished as far as the relationship between hip and knee angle during a squat.  However, if your knees don't pass your toes that is okay too.  It varies according the to individuals limb segment lengths and foot size.


----------

